# firewall



## salaried (21 Jun 2011)

Hi, I am writing this post on my laptop using dial up. I am with o2 and my broadband went off a few nights ago. I have done everything o2 customer service advised but can not regain broadband for more than five minutes and even then it is slow. My query is could this have something to do with me installing avg security about the same time as a pop up keeps saying, YOUR FIREWALL HAS BEEN DIRECTLY CONNECTED TO YOUR INTERNET, I would appreciate any help, Thanks in advance, Salaried.


----------



## Leo (21 Jun 2011)

Please edit the title of your thread to make it meaningful.
Leo


----------

